# WoooHooo! Our First Grand Champion.



## Tri Tip (Apr 29, 2012)

Hi Friends. 

We won our first GC yesterday at Stagecoach in Indio California. We got 7th in chicken, 3rd in ribs, 1st in pork and 7th in brisket. were deffinatly going to the Royal but our dream is to get the draw for the jack. It hasn't sunk in yet but were pretty excited.  :P 

Mike


----------



## Griff (Apr 29, 2012)

Congratulations TT.


----------



## bbquzz (Apr 29, 2012)

WOW ... Congratulations Mike, nice having a GC on the BBQC forum.


----------



## Texas 1836 (Apr 29, 2012)

Congratulations Tri Tip!


----------



## Captain Morgan (Apr 29, 2012)

that's a great showing, congrats!!!!


----------



## bigwheel (Apr 29, 2012)

Hearty congrats..great job!! Now we gonna be needing all them secret recipes when you get a round toit. You can just email them to me personally..that way we are the only ones who will know..wink wink. Loose lips sink ships as Grandpappy Douglas Wheeler McArthur would say.


----------



## Cliff H. (Apr 29, 2012)

Congratulations


----------



## Vermin999 (Apr 29, 2012)

Congratulations Mike!!

 Are you competing at Pechanga in Temmecula in June?


----------



## Tri Tip (Apr 30, 2012)

Thanks for all the kind words! Gonna cut waaaay back on the comps to save mula. Were going to be at Quen 4 kids in June, Westminster in Aug then off to the Royal!!!!!!!!! PM me for our secrets. I'll gladly respond to my bbq centralite buddies!

p.s. nothing like winning on 4 shitty ass UDS's. It's really special when you get a GC on a home maid smoker and your neighbor is cooken on a $6000 pit. Check out the link below. 

http://mycoachella.com/tag/fuego-fiasco/


----------



## Bob In Fla. (Apr 30, 2012)

Congratulations.  Good contest to win.






Do you still have those smilse on your faces?  Look at that wad of money!

BOB


----------



## swampsauce (Apr 30, 2012)

It is great to hear your name last. Congrats on the finish.


----------

